# I saved 2 bettas' lives today!



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

So today at the pet store I saw a girl and her mom walk in, she was about a year older than me. The Petco clerk immediately started talking to them so I headed off to the SW tanks to look at a colony of zoanthids. I overhead the lady telling the girl that bettas can be kept in jars with plants in them, and kept telling them false information like that. The clerk chose a .5 gallon betta keeper and un-nutritious food. It was a good 15 min and she had a DB Tail picked out for her friends birthday. When the clerk walked away, I approached the girl.

Kindly, I said "That is a beautiful fish, but that clerk is just trying to get her pay check and doesn't know correct information about these fish. Bettas should be treated as any other fish with adequate care. They can't live in vases, they're living beings and deserve better. I suggest you get something like a 2 gallon for your friend; your betta will live longer and happier. A betta is a carnivore and needs meaty food. I'm not trying to trash the clerk, just help the sake of a live animal and people with incorrect information. The bettas really seem to grow on you; I have two at home and their happy and healthy."

Thankfully the girl and her mom completely understand and thanked me several times for saving her friends fish. In the end her Mom got two 2 gallon tanks (1 for her friend and her!), two things of Omega1 pellets, and a Beautiful pink DB for her friend (the tail was like a heart) and a almost white marble halfmoon. I explained how the marble would soon grow from plain white, to saphire blue like the patches beginning near the tail and head. I told her a WC schedule, feeding schedule, and tips on what kind of decor to advoid. I also told her they are tropical fish, and like warmer temps, but since we live in FL, we wouldn't need a heater til winter. I then gave her my number to ask me any questions

Overall I felt really good walking out of that store. I know that even I, a 13 year old, can change the coarse of an animals life. Man, do I feel good today!

NOTE: sorry for spelling errors/ typos I'm just so happy I got to do this, so I'm kind of hyper-ecstatic-happy mood right now!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The kids on this forum are very impressive:yourock:


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, wow! Go you! 8D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I feel massively old saying this (I'm only 21, lol), but people like you give me hope for the "youth of today" all over again. Excellent job.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I feel massively old saying this (I'm only 21, lol), but people like you give me hope for the "youth of today" all over again. Excellent job.


+1

Some kids these days have no respect for anything, but reading this gave me a shred of hope that the future generation will not all be completely inept of logic


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

*Great*

So nice to see you step up to help the animals...... I have done that with people looking at chinchilla's at pet stores before, because I have had them fo r years.....

GOOD JOB... you Should feel good about it..:thankyou:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome. Just AWESOME! Now think of the life those fish could have had if you didn't say anything, and then think of the life they will have now. Yes!!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Im 13 too, great thing you did today!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Aw thanks all you guys! I had waved to the girl when she walked in, I think I've seen her around school before. Lol when the clerk had her back to me and said something crazy (ex. they eat once a week) I would literally pull at my hair and the girl would know that something was up. I'm just really happy she was actually willing to learn the correct information! I also recommended her to this site 

And kids at my school really have no respect... I only have a very small group of friends who are actually genuine, but I can trust all of them. This year our science class is life science, which I already know most about since its marine/fish. My dad is a Charter Fisherman and I grew up on the water basically so its mostly prior knowledge, and so everyone knows me "as the fish girl". I have my own baby snowflake eel at school I take care of, and I get to take home in the summer. The best thing about all this.. I research. Like crazy. But I enjoy it, and I feel like if you want to be in the fishkeeping hobby, you really have to enjoy these beautiful creatures The only bad part is the price, because I'm the only one who really supports my hobby in my family, and I have to purchase everything except for equipment from past aquariums... and OHMYGOODNESS they had beautiful big-eared plakats at Petco today.. Just saying.  Does anyone know if it causes the bettas any problems with the big pectorals?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I remember being 13 with a few bettas.... now I'm 15 with hundreds lol!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness I see it already... Well maybe not on such a large scale xD I've recently gotten into Saltwater, but the Betta Bug becomes fresh as always when I have just a peek at them... Haha my sister is so mad at me because I share a room with her until my brother goes to college, and I have 3 tanks... Wait til I get my own room, good lord 
I see it already... 10 Gal divided 3 ways, 1.5G, 3.5G.... 29 GALLON BAM sorority. 

In the summer I had my hand at an outdoor spawn, after conditioning them with bloodworms and mosquito larvae. My female is fiesty, and shredded my male's fins... There was no way she was going to get submissive. I feel like that was a blessing in disguise though. It's a big commitment to breed, and I honestly don't think I was ready for it! I had the supplies, but time was an issue.
Still, props to you Mr V for being 15 and breeding successfully! That's seriously awesome!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I started with one 10 gallon and a few 16 gallon tubs... now... yikes I don't want to even count my tanks lol.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

That's awsome. I never did that with fish but when I overheard a petco employee telling some lady that a chinchilla will die if you ever touch it, I just HAD to correct her. Seeing how I own and breed them and all...But I'm not a kid. I'm 32


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahah Mr V it just grows like wildfire! And I know I watched some of your vids on Youtube... Holy cow o.o Lol good job!

Tikibirds, why the sad face after 32? I'm pretty sure half of these people on the forum are older, and I feel like the betta bug is just now starting to effect younger kids/teens/people lol. You tell the Petco employee! Hahah Chinchillas are soo cute! That's awesome you corrected her. Even if she had seemed offended at the moment, it's a piece of information that she'll (hopefully) remember and not tell customers anymore!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> I remember being 13 with a few bettas.... now I'm 15 with hundreds lol!


Nice, i am 15 too and now i only have one successful fry.
:BIGweepy:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so jealous of you three younglings! (MrV, Fabian and BetterBettas). You have done so many awesome things, aquatically speaking, at such a young age! Lots of points to you.


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I feel massively old saying this (I'm only 21, lol), but people like you give me hope for the "youth of today" all over again. Excellent job.


Im 25 and i agree with you. wish more people could be like the youths on this forum.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Tikibirds, why the sad face after 32? I'm pretty sure half of these people on the forum are older, and I feel like the betta bug is just now starting to effect younger kids/teens/people lol.


I don't like getting old or the invading army of grey hairs. 

All the fish we had when I was in high school never did too well so I never was interested when I was a teen. Of course my mother never had the right equipment - were talking 3 goldfish in a 2 gallon tank type of stuff. 
I do remember when I was real little she had a 10G with a bunch of tropical fish but they never lasted long. No idea what kinds they were but some were small - tetras I think and one was a big cream colored one and I have NO IDEA what he was.
It's nice to see so many young people on here that have looked into the fish's care whereas many adults do not.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Nice, i am 15 too and now i only have one successful fry.
> :BIGweepy:


I'm 21 and have only had ONE fry come out alive...lol don't feel bad. I'm working on try 4 and getting try 5 whipped into health as a back up


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

BetterBetta said:


> and OHMYGOODNESS they had beautiful big-eared plakats at Petco today.. Just saying.  Does anyone know if it causes the bettas any problems with the big pectorals?


<<<<<<Phillip has no problem with his big "ears". He swims fast and is always active.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

That was a wonderful (and brave!) thing for you to do  I'd tip my hat to you but I don't actually own one...


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was purchasing large critter keepers from my local Petco last week when the employee asked what I was keeping in them. When I said bettas, she told me I could go back and buy the smaller ones if I wanted; it would save me money. I told her that my bettas were happier with more space, and if I used the small ones Id have to change the water every other day or so. 

She then went on to correct me, saying that if I was changing water that much that I was feeding too much. Apparently bettas only need to eat once a week.  And they like smaller spaces, like vases. So many things wrong with her information.. I just smiled, proceeded to buy my large critter keepers, and left.

I feel now that maybe I should have corrected her, but she seemed so adamant that her information was better than mine that I fear my rebuttals would have fallen on deaf ears. 

I'm glad though that kids as young as you have the courage and compassion for these fish to set the record straight!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My petco and petsmart don't even argue with me. I should apply there to work in the fishes...lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol once a week? My bettas eat up to four times a day during conditioning! Lol. I keep bettas in various sized containers but if I can keep them in a big tub together I do. And lol I do water changes on my 10 and 16 gallons every few days and everyday for jars and small tanks. Even my 30 gallons are changed twice a week 75%! 

When it comes to fish, good food in correct amounts (less for pet fish, like only once a day), lots of clean water, and proper temps are all it takes to keep them alive and happy.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow you're a brave little girl! Also a very well informed one. 

I'm too timid to go up to strangers like that, I don't even try to rebuttle the employees at my LPS. . Hehe, maybe I should take some lessons from you and actually build up some courage.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I think a lot of my courage actually came from this forum! I would read threads ranting about how employees were giving out wrong info, and the person that made the thread didn't say anything. I vowed to put myself in the betta's shoes.. fins.. tank.. view(?) next time and save the fish! I have a huge heart for these lil' guys, and the thought of one dying through ill-informed owners makes me tear up 
I am usually very shy, but recently I've discovered that I feel strongly about something I'm willing to talk out without a hint of shyness. Maybe this courage has been here all along, maybe not, but either way I'm glad I told them the correct info!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My family won't come in with me to petshops any more, just in case I hear someone saying something wrong and start to correct them.


----------



## jediwing (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww! It's great you spoke up and saved those bettas!


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

lvandert said:


> My petco and petsmart don't even argue with me. I should apply there to work in the fishes...lol


No joke Thats how I just got my job at petsmart. "Hunting dogs and bettas you wont find any one happier to talk and find the right fit to your needs"


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm called the "fish girl" by friends too... funny! I've wanted to do what you've done for ages, but have never found the appropriate moment for it. Today at Petco I saw a couple looking for a Betta and I tired to help them, but some people are just not as receptive. Kudos to you!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was really inspired by what you did, and I thought about it yesterday!

I was in petco browsing the fish section, mainly looking for some fake floating plants.. I happened to be wearing a blue t-shirt, so a woman, likely mistaking me for an employee came to ask me some questions.

She wanted to get a 1 gallon starter tank for 3 goldfish so that her two sons could have some fish to watch. I told her that the goldfish would likely get sick and die in such a small tank, so I showed her the bettas.  I talked about how they came in all sorts of colors and were nice to watch. She happily listened to my advice and walked out of the store with a little veiltail, a 3G critter keeper, some smooth substrate, a heater, and two silk plants. 

I wasn't as brave as you were when you corrected the information of an employee, but I still feel like a stacked a point or two in the fish's favor.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

God how I wish I had done the same thing in my Petco where a clerk was helping a mother pick out her son's first pet, a betta. He told her that it should be cleaned once a month, fed once a week, and should live in nothing larger than a 1 gallon. Also, he gave them nothing but blood worms to feed it. I was very angry at this and stared at the clerk, who eventually asked me if I needed help, but I said no. I did not want to get into a fight with him.

I did email Petco, however, and told them how enraged I was and how their betta care information booklet that is available on their website is even more enraging because of the false information. I stated that I would no longer shop at Petco to purchase any tanks, fish food, bird food, or my rabbit food (which is true because I have tanks, fish food, don't purchase my bird food there anyway, and no longer have bunnies) and that I will advise my friends to shop at PetSmart instead. 

They emailed me back with an apology and promise that the employees will be spoken to and hoped I would return as a customer. I doubt anything would get done but if enough emails get through they do change their ways.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's really good what you did  If you're in that area enough, people might strt recognizing you haha. It happens to me now... People come to me to ask about their bettas, care, schedules, heaters, other fish, compatability of bettas, etc :lol: It's really good to give awesome advice to people, kudos to you ;-)


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm really happy I've been giving other people courage-- I'm tearing up just reading these posts--but in a good way! It just shows how one person can make a difference!

inareverie85, I'm sooo happy I was able to help this way, and good job for speaking out! For me it was a little difficult to start the conversation to two random strangers, but once I started, I couldn't stop informing them! That is soo awesome you helped someone! And it really gives you a good feeling nothing else can, knowing you saved a life.

Sivan- The employee also tried to give the customers a booklet, also with the wrong information. For all the right info, I recommended them to this site! Haha they deserved that email you sent them, and they'll learn from it. Hopefully their employees will show the initiative to learn the correct information.

Sena- I didn't want to tell the employee straight up she was wrong, but now I'm a "regular" there and I see her often. She's very educated in marine, just.. not so much freshwater. And I'm sure that'll start to happen:-D, it already does at school! "Hey Hannah, I was wondering if you could help me cycle my new ten gallon community. Maybe you could come over and do homework then we'll work on the tank?":-D It's awesome knowing that some kids have the sense to speak out, I think a lot of the time kids are just nervous to be wrong, so they don't say anything. There's nothing I love more than educating people about tanks, fish, marine, science etc etc... except maybe bettas!:lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If people always stay quiet when they feel they are wrong, they'll never learn what is right ;-)


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oooh it's so reassuring to hear good things out of youthful mouths! I'm only 20 but things have changed so much since I was your age. I hope that one day, my daughter will be as responsible and as kind hearted as you  Well done!


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

That's an awesome thing you did there. 

I don't get called a fish girl.. But I am known as that ferret girl


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Fabian said:


> Nice, i am 15 too and now i only have one successful fry.
> :BIGweepy:


Don't feel bad! I'm 27 and I won't even attempt breeding lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> If people always stay quiet when they feel they are wrong, they'll never learn what is right ;-)


"Bad things happen when good men do nothing." ;-)


----------



## GuppyBetta (Mar 10, 2012)

Man, I wish I could do something like that. At my brother's elementary school, they have a school carnival every year and they have that goldfish toss game. Whenever I try to tell people when I hear them say "When we get home, we'll find your fish a little bowl to put him in, there might be one in the cupboard," etc. that goldfish need large spaces, they don't stay 1 inch, etc. I basically get told to shut up. And my mom hates it when I do that and she tells me that I'm overreacting, so now I just keep my mouth shut (my brother and mom make me go to these carnivals with them).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ugh. Carnival fish. here I have never seen a carnival fish...except stuffed xD and funny lookin' 

Hey, I'm 18 and had one successful spawn however only 3 fry survived, one had a bent spine (culled) and the other two didn't make it fully during the move. :| I'm trying again... worth getting back on the horse! ><


----------

